
Apple Adjusts iPod Touch Prices and Storage: 32GB for $199, 128GB for $299 - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/27/apple-adjusts-ipod-touch-pricing-storage/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Isn't it cheaper to get a locked iphone ? It's more up to date too. Right?

